# Help! how would you make this beaded hat?



## designer

I want to make one but have no clue as too what or how to start. It looks flexible so I don't think it is wire, but I don't know for sure. The whole thing is beads, no exposed wire, yarn, cord, string, etc. Anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## HoosierArkyTex

The ones I've seen in the stores have the clear elastic string/cording. I saw one that had combs attached to help secure it to your hair.


----------



## momtaylor

looks very much like a jewish yamika(sp) or prayer cap. maybe you can find something lsearching that way


----------



## calliemoonbeam

This isn't exactly the same, but I've made caps like these with beads crocheted in as I went along. You could probably do the same thing with stretch cord only end it a few rows sooner so it's not quite so big, then as Hoosier said attach a couple of combs to hold it on. You could also use this pattern and just create the open-work mesh without the picots (loops) at each angle. Then it would look more like your picture, with not so much thread showing and would look like all beads. 

Lace Juliet Cap
http://www.craftown.com/cropat30.htm

If you have any experience with crochet, adding beads is easy. You just figure out (or make an educated guess, lol, but always err on the side of too many, not too little) how many beads you'll need for the finished project and thread them all onto your thread, down next to your thread ball. Then you just crochet your pattern as usual, pulling a bead up every time you get to a spot where you want it, then just crochet the next stitch behind the bead, locking it into place. I've also made them with a beaded fringe hanging off around the edges, to go with costumes. You could do it knitted also, but I don't have a pattern example for that. 

There may be other ways, sort of like a combination of jewelry stringing and macrame knotting, to do it too, but I've never done it that way. Hope this helps.


----------



## designer

momtaylor said:


> looks very much like a jewish yamika(sp) or prayer cap. maybe you can find something lsearching that way


yes it is a kippah, prayer cap. I've done lots of searches for beaded kippahs and find them for sell but no info on making it. 

I am trying a "bead weaving" technique I found to do a circle. It uses fishing line. You start with a circle with an odd number of beads then you do scallops going back through every third bead on the inner circle. Then keep doing bigger scallops connecting to the center bead of the scallop of the last row each time. I think I can do this until it's as large as I want it. Don't know how I'll do the band though.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Aha! I just needed the proper name, lol. 

Make Your Own!
http://www.byadokippot.com/instructions.htm

How to Make a Wire Kippa
http://www.ehow.com/how_5071107_make-wire-kippa.html

I had never heard of them before, so didn't know what to look for. 

Ooh, look at these! http://www.invitationsbydeborah.com/beadedkippot.html (just for sale, but could probably figure out how to do these pretty easily and how pretty!)


----------



## romysbaskets

I have seen those, one of my daughters had one when younger. They were made with a thin elastic which looked like string. It stretched just like elastic. Fishing line would not stretch well enough although it would look nice I am sure. I have made things with fishing lines so I understand it has more breaks possible when stretched versus elastic.


----------

